# Symptoms-might it be IBS?



## libbylou (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello,I'm 19 years old and think i may have IBS looking at the symptoms that come with it. I'm thinking of going to the doctors to get a professional opinion but i would be really grateful if anyone on here that can relate to any of these symptoms can shed some light on whether this may be IBS.Basically i've been having pains in my stomach for a few months now, these are bearable pains and they come and go, more like twinges which feels alot like trapped wind. I also get an uncomfortable feeling quite frequently in my stomach and feel bloated. My stools seem to alternate from constipation and diarrhea, occasionally i get an overwhelming feeling of nausea followed straight away by the feeling of needing to go to the toilet. I also get right-side abdominal pain once or twice a month which usually lasts for about a day. Lately i have also been feeling really tired, even when i haven't been doing anything during the day.Again, i would be really gratfeul to anyone who could shed some light on any of these symtpoms.Thank you







x


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,It does sound that your symptoms may indicate IBS - a precise diagnosis can only be given by a doctor. I would urge you to start this ASAP as, being a syndrome that is diagnosed by elimination, it will test for other potential causes for your symotoms. When tests come back clear/negative, it means that certain specific causes can be ruled out. What is left is IBS, and as we know, IBS is very real. Nobody will play things down if the tests don't show anything - it just means that certain other problems (similar in effect to IBS) are ruled out.Baz


----------



## libbylou (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for your reply Baz, really appreciated. I went to the doctors this morning and the doctor seemed to think it might be a form of IBS. I've been given these awful sachet drinks that i have to take twice a day which are supposed to help and some tablets to help with the bloating so hopefully that might do the trick







x


----------

